# MI, Flint/Saginaw/Bay City Gamers



## malantha (Oct 21, 2008)

I am looking for a 3.5/4 game within the Flint/Saginaw/Bay City, etc. area. I am not apposed to running the game myself. Anyone interested?


----------

